# Favorite thin socks



## Victor (Oct 6, 2017)

With all the advice about boot fitting I will be looking to downsize this season. What are some of your favourite thin, and reasonably warm, riding socks? Thanks.


----------



## Victor (Oct 6, 2017)

search works!:|


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

my icebreaker merinos have lasted 7 years now and they are still going. tbf any good quality merinos should last unless your feet/boots eat them.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Smartwool snowboard have been my favorite. I have ised quite a few brands and these have lasted the longest and are among the most comfortable. I liked stance socks for comfort but they wear out pretty quick.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

smartwool ultra lights....they work well.


----------



## Paul Lower (Oct 1, 2017)

Samrtwool or Teko Merino both brilliant (Teko are my 1st choice)


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

really anything thin like a Thorlo. anything that wicks


----------



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a couple pairs of the Icebreaker ultra light socks. They are nice and thin but still super warm. 

They only have cushioning in the foot though and not in the calf, which some may not like


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Moisture wicking super thin synthetic socks is what has kept me the warmest. Used to always have cold feet and tried everything (thick, tech, wool, doubling them, etc...). Switching to the thinnest and synthetic is what has worked for me. And if your liner is heat moldable, use a toe cap when molding to make more room for your toes.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

For years been using thin synthetic wicking liners and smartwool phd ultra lights.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Moisture wicking super thin synthetic socks is what has kept me the warmest. Used to always have cold feet and tried everything (thick, tech, wool, doubling them, etc...). Switching to the thinnest and synthetic is what has worked for me. And if your liner is heat moldable, use a toe cap when molding to make more room for your toes.


Hmmm... interesting. Will try as well (cold feet are a constant problem); used rather thick socks so far; or double merino layers.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Paul Lower said:


> Samrtwool or Teko Merino both brilliant (Teko are my 1st choice)


ditto, same experience, i have many smartwool socks but only 1 teko pair, the tekos are by far preferred and get washed quick so they can get back to the top of the rotation.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

neni said:


> Hmmm... interesting. Will try as well (cold feet are a constant problem); used rather thick socks so far; or double merino layers.


What has given me the best results are called liner socks. They are usually made to be worn under other socks to wick the moisture off you feet. I just wear them on their own and directly in the liner. But they are very thin, almost see-through. So your boots might feel looser with these if you are used to thick or double layers.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a couple pairs of the smartwool phd ultra lights as well and like them, but the toes and heels wear out after a season. Anyone have any experience with any wool socks that last a bit longer?


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> I have a couple pairs of the smartwool phd ultra lights as well and like them, but the toes and heels wear out after a season. Anyone have any experience with any wool socks that last a bit longer?


Try Darn Tough

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

redlude97 said:


> I have a couple pairs of the smartwool phd ultra lights as well and like them, but the toes and heels wear out after a season. Anyone have any experience with any wool socks that last a bit longer?


new socks 

usually the ones i like the best shred the fastest, smartwools have held up better for me than say the tekos, regardless of the use difference. of course the lighter u go the quicker u can wear thru it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

neni said:


> Hmmm... interesting. Will try as well (cold feet are a constant problem); used rather thick socks so far; or double merino layers.


Your boots should be doing most of the warmth. Socks are there to move moisture. The fact that you've had warmth issues with thick or double socks is not surprising in the least. Thick socks have to move moisture further so it takes linger and doubling creates a trap layer for moisture. One pair of thinner socks is your warmest option. I don't know where the line sits, but you can blend in synthetics to a merino to a certain percentage and lose none of the benefits of merino and synthetics are more durable than wool. So a 100% wool sock is not your best option. Look for blends. I'm not hard on socks, but my favorites are anything with bamboo fiber. The only ones I have now are 32 but I don't think they make them anymore. I've also been pretty happy with Stinkys.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm pretty cold blooded but have never had a cold feet problem snowboarding. I used to all the time skiing. All I ever wear are the merino wool winter trail socks from Costco. Like 3/pair for $10 or something silly. They are on the medium/thick side of the spectrum. It's also how I know Winter is on its way and a traditional purchase when they show up in stores.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Whatever weight these are. I forget. I just know they're smartwool PhD snowboard socks, they're not particularly thick and that I've had them for about 3 years. Still going strong.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Bataleon85 said:


> Whatever weight these are. I forget. I just know they're smartwool PhD snowboard socks, they're not particularly thick and that I've had them for about 3 years. Still going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reported...


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

snowklinger said:


> reported...


Lol whet

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ultra light merinos from Smartwool and Patagonia for the colder temps. Moderate temps I use summer soccer socks. Wicks sweat like crazy, super tough and cheap.


----------



## Paul Lower (Oct 1, 2017)

redlude97 said:


> I have a couple pairs of the smartwool phd ultra lights as well and like them, but the toes and heels wear out after a season. Anyone have any experience with any wool socks that last a bit longer?


I have exactly 3 pairs, 2 teko and 1 Smartwool - I've used only those since 2012 I did over 1000km in the 13/14 season and between 1 to 4 weeks in the other years.. all pairs still look like new! Seriously. Whatcha doing with them!?! :smile:

But just to add to what others have said, boots and boot fit are important for warmth. too tight and the circulation is affected and you'll get cold/numb toes no matter how warm your socks are. Plus if they get wet, from snow ingress, or excessive sweating then you'll get cold. At least merino feels less cold against the skin when wet than other materials but it's not going to make that much difference. Even with all the above covered, I've found my toes getting pretty cold at -15c before after a bit of standing around. Only thing you can do is ride and get your blood moving.

The other good thing above merino, is that they are much better not getting stinky


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Victor said:


> With all the advice about boot fitting I will be looking to downsize this season. What are some of your favourite thin, and reasonably warm, riding socks? Thanks.


I like dollar store, super thin socks.

Usually have a whole bunch in my glove box.
Almost always put a brand new pair on every time my feet go in my boots.

They're super cheap, like $2 bucks for 5 pair around there.


TT


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Mig Fullbag said:


> neni said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... interesting. Will try as well (cold feet are a constant problem); used rather thick socks so far; or double merino layers.
> ...


Was wondering about that...
Been checking out the icebreaker ski over the calf liner socks..
Was wondering if they would be a good option to just wear as a sock?




Nivek said:


> but my favorites are anything with bamboo fiber. The only ones I have now are 32 but I don't think they make them anymore. I've also been pretty happy with Stinkys.


Ive been looking at the le bent ultra light definitive sock.
58% Bamboo, 24% Merino Wool, 15% Nylon, 3% Lycra
Seems like a decent mix..
Either that or the icebreaker liners?


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

why isn't there any mention of the ultra light socks by B snowboards?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

lephil said:


> why isn't there any mention of the ultra light socks by B snowboards?


Unfortunately not compatible for most people. Only work with full Channel set-ups or B StepOn boots+bindings.


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

and seriously?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

no he's being sarcastic


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

hehe yes , that's why I'm asking for the serious stuff about these now


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

lephil said:


> and seriously?


Seriously, they are socks...


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

My two cents on snowboard socks is this; I skimped on socks for years and for the most part was fine. I definitely wouldn't recommend elastic banded cotton socks if you plan on riding all day because they leave sore pressure marks on your calves and they can get abrasive in the toe box. If you're gonna skimp on socks, I'd say at least get some kind of athletic sock. Compression is nice. Keeps the blood flowing better. When I finally pulled the trigger on some snowboard specific socks, the biggest things I noticed were that they were more comfortable for all day use. They conform to the exact stance your feet and legs are in while riding and provide a little more heel hold and grip inside the boot. I used to get just a little slop with the generic wool and athletic socks I used to wear. At the end of the day, I don't think socks are really a maker/breaker, but if you like a little extra comfort and hold for a long day on the hill, it's worth it. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Paul Lower said:


> I have exactly 3 pairs, 2 teko and 1 Smartwool - I've used only those since 2012 I did over 1000km in the 13/14 season and between 1 to 4 weeks in the other years.. all pairs still look like new! Seriously. Whatcha doing with them!?! :smile:
> 
> But just to add to what others have said, boots and boot fit are important for warmth. too tight and the circulation is affected and you'll get cold/numb toes no matter how warm your socks are. Plus if they get wet, from snow ingress, or excessive sweating then you'll get cold. At least merino feels less cold against the skin when wet than other materials but it's not going to make that much difference. Even with all the above covered, I've found my toes getting pretty cold at -15c before after a bit of standing around. Only thing you can do is ride and get your blood moving.
> 
> The other good thing above merino, is that they are much better not getting stinky


i use them for touring as well so that probably does a number on them, toes and heels seem to shred fast


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm going to order some socks online and I just want some opinions. From this thread it seems like ultralight is the way to go, but I've never had one before, from the picture it seems super thin almost too thin...

Question is if I should go smartwool phd ultra light or just light.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Smartwool PhD light weave snowboard specific is my favorite yet. Thin and comfortable but warm when you need it. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

A bunch of the smartwool socks say 'ski' on them, is that a big deal?

Also, the 'light' snowboard one says it has medium cushioning, is this still a light sock?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

It's still a light sock, yes. The ski sock has more side to side and shin cushioning whereas the snowboard has more toebox and heel cushioning. Other than that, not a big difference. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Another thing to note if you wore thick socks before and switch to thin socks with the same boot liner, the fit might be terribly loose now, ask me how i know:crying:


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

16gkid said:


> Another thing to note if you wore thick socks before and switch to thin socks with the same boot liner, the fit might be terribly loose now, ask me how i know:crying:


Funny you pointed that out, because I actually bought new boots this season, so I'm ditching my bulkier socks and trying to get some lighter ones. Do you agree with 'light' over 'unltralight'? It also seems like the only ultralight ones available are ski socks

Edit. How do you know?


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

basser said:


> Funny you pointed that out, because I actually bought new boots this season, so I'm ditching my bulkier socks and trying to get some lighter ones. Do you agree with 'light' over 'unltralight'? It also seems like the only ultralight ones available are ski socks
> 
> Edit. How do you know?


You'll be fine. I've got hundreds of days on my smartwool light PhDs and they've served me well in every condition from early/late season rail jams to western big mountain backcountry hiking to blinding blizzard, fresh tracks every run type shit. They're really an excellent sock worth every penny. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbank (Nov 19, 2017)

Point 6. Made by the smart wool people. So much better and what smart wool used to be


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I got a fresh 6 pack in my glove box.

Spent a whopping $2.99
Ultra thin dress six.
I don't even like used once & washed six.
I like mine to be brand spankin' new every time my foot goes in my boot.

I was a hero yesterday, guy parked beside me forgot his fancy pants six @ home.
He was crying, snot & tears everywhere.

So I tossed him a brand new pair out of my 6 pack.

Made brothers day.


TT


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

timmytard said:


> I got a fresh 6 pack in my glove box.
> 
> Spent a whopping $2.99
> Ultra thin dress six.
> ...


haha what a nice guy. Okay but seriously, have you tried these top notch socks and can actually the dollar ones are better?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

basser said:


> haha what a nice guy. Okay but seriously, have you tried these top notch socks and can actually the dollar ones are better?


I have 2 pairs of BaldFace seamless fancy pants sox.

I will admit, they are the cats ass.
But I bet they cost as much as a pair of new boots?:dry:

I had em with me that day, but they were dirty from the last time I used em.
Gross, haha, seriously I have a serious problem about that.
Bit ocd I guess haha.

Bang for your buck though, you can't beat the dress sox from Dollarama.

They're not just shitty tube sox, they're fancy dress sox.

I even have a pair with built in J-bars in the sox.
They might be ski sox?
But I don't give a fuck.


TT


----------

